

Fedora 16 Released - simplon
http://fedoraproject.org/

======
rbanffy
[http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-
US/Fedora/16/html/Release_N...](http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-
US/Fedora/16/html/Release_Notes/sect-Dedication.html)

Dedicated to Dennis Ritchie. Nice.

------
sciurus
There's a submission of the release notes at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3211027>

